# Dordogne on Monday??????



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Leaving on Monday and we were heading for the Dordogne (we only have 2 weeks this trip). Weather not looking great anyone down that way that can add any more info? Had a quick look at a random place online Lacanau on the west coast about the same level as the Dordogne and it appears to look better there. Any thoughts?
Cheers Mike.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Check the weather links on this post I just made;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1423310.html#1423310

you are welcome to ping me a PM if you want advice about how it actually is,

it is not hot (for here) and we have resisted going away in our MH since we can sit indoors and enjoy gardening and so on,

but it is not the best year we have had so far, although these things do change suddenly, blame the jet stream - once again it is in the wrong place, sadly for the UK it is looking as if last year is going to be repeated this summer.......

Dave


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Bring a brolly and a warm coat Mike.....it's not great ( but it beats working)


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

tyreman1 said:


> ( but it beats working)


  Sounds good to me!!!!!! Lol !!! Don't rain in a pub. 8)


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Have spent the last few weeks in the Carcassonne, Narbonne, Gruissan Perpignan area and then into Pyrenees. Very little sun, a lot of cloud and cool and a strong wind.
Following 24 hrs of rain on Tues I looked at the weather forecast and it was grim for the next few days in SW France. So drove Wed and Thurs to south east. Presently in Port Grimaud on the San Tropez bay and the weather is blue sky and wall to wall sunshine. There is a strong warm breeze. Will stay here for a while.
Ian


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Weather in France*

Hi,
Sat here at Argeles. We have had sun 18-20degs for the last week but have had very strong winds (mistral?) Yesterday, 45 mph. There are more plane leaves on the site ground than on the trees. All of a sudden,well half an hour ago actually, it suddenly stopped. Went across to Calliore and Port Vendras on the scooter this morning. Lovely sun but the wind was gale force7/8 coming back down the mountain. It was quite disconcerting to say the least and her indoors was perched on the back muttering never again or something like that.
It looks like a big wet front is due to cross France on Wednesday and Thursday so moving on up to Narbonne area with a good forecast for the weekend and Monday . Then up the midi/Garrone to La Rochelle for Friday when the weather should get back to sun. Just have to put up with the heavy showers in between and look forward to an improvement for Brittany in the first week of June .

Doesn't help you but there you go. It's better here than there

Go south young man

Cheers....... Ned


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I was intending to spend 3 weeks in Brittany from next Friday. Should I alter my plans as I'm only on a short trip this time?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our France excursion next friday, southern Brittany looksmore like a Tuscany wander.

Dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO Brittany has VERY similar weather to Cornwall, with the way things are at present I doubt that it will be very much better than the UK - so it is worth looking at detail for the UK as a guide.........

You can get a detailed forecast for any town or part of France sent to your e-mail account every day foc (it arrives at about 0600 each morning);

http://france.meteofrance.com/

and then type in the name of the town that interests you.

We get one for our locale every morning;

http://france.meteofrance.com/france/meteo?PREVISIONS_PORTLET.path=previsionsville/470370

which currently gives us a forecast from today through to Sunday June 2nd, but they change during the day and certainly every day as they update the information. They tend to say _"rare averses"_ which often don't appear......... but of course, if we drive 5km up the road we find it's wet there, so it cannot be 100% accurate.....

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We're in Bergerac and the river is running very high - there are many trees well in the water at the municipal site. It's been pretty much rain and cold for maybe 10 days now. we're told it's going to get sunny (though still cool) on Saturday for a few days but who knows....

Still, get on the wetgear and don't let it keep you in!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The trees on La Pelouse are always very close to the waters edge, but I believe the bank is boggy at present and care does need to be exercised, IMO it's a good site with good (but not excellent) facilities.

You are only about 35 minutes from us.......

If you want / need advice feel free to drop me a PM. Plenty of local advice available.

The weather SHOULD be good Monday and Tuesday with Tuesday currently predicted as 23C and clear skies.....

next week is a mix of sunny intervals and showers......and maximum temperatures from 19 - 21C.......

but these things change often and frequently.........

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

As I type (Friday night 22:50 France time) it is peeing down and today although sunny now and again it only managed 11 degrees. We are in Cognac la Foret  was much the same last week in Beynac and Brantome


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Auvergne, Ayveron and Languedoc have been wet and cold for the last week. It rained every day. Occasional glimpses of sunshine but you had to be quick.
Today, the chill wind had gone but plenty of rain still and even some snow.

Avoid altitude.

One lives in hope and drives further south.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Auvergne, Ayveron and Languedoc have been wet and cold for the last week. It rained every day. Occasional glimpses of sunshine but you had to be quick.
> Today, the chill wind had gone but plenty of rain still and even some snow.
> 
> Avoid altitude.
> ...


Hi Tony

We will be in France from 3rd June so if you are still there we would appreciate an update on the weather before we go. 
We were going to do Brittany with the canals and cycle tracks but we may have to push on down south just to get a bit of sun. Can't take any more of this cold windy weather.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

teljoy said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> We will be in France from 3rd June so if you are still there we would appreciate an update on the weather before we go.
> We were going to do Brittany with the canals and cycle tracks but we may have to push on down south just to get a bit of sun. Can't take any more of this cold windy weather.
> ...


You are welcome to either PM me or ask a straight question about "down south" - we are 35 minutes south of Bergerac at the northern end of the Lot et Garonne and will happily give you detailed advice if you want, that goes for anyone wanting to find out what it's like....

at present it is 12C and with a VERY strong wind blowing - making it feel like March not May..........

most unpleasant but it is at least dry......

Monday is now forecast to be 20C - yesterday they said 23C which would have been pleasant,

sadly, the whole of next week does not look particularly brilliant with the temperature dropping back on Tuesday with storms to 12C but increasing during the week to 21C by next Saturday; after Tuesday it is a mix of sunshine and showers..... 

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Penquin said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony
> ...


Hi Dave

Will probably PM you at the end of next week for an update. We are just keeping our fingers crossed. It has to get better soon doesn't it??

Thanks

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It *HAS *to get better......

but last year it was wet at half-term and when the UK mob went back to School, it was like a switch was turned on and the summer started - we are all hopeful for the same thing in a week or so....

Even the locals are saying that this is "tres froid et c'est Mai - formidable" or something similar....... 8O

You are welcome to PM me, I usually check several times a day (boring isn't it) unless I am out playing with my tractor cutting the grass (weeds).......

Dave :lol:


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Clouded over here on the Carmargue today after days of beautiful weather, but it changes so quickly it could be wall to wall sun tomorrow again! Well here's hoping anyway.
Sylke


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This must be unusual for The south of France surely! It nearly June! 16c and sunny in the Dales today which is tropical for here lately.

I like meteo France for local accuracy but I find the website tiresome to use on a clunky connection when away. What we need are good long range forecast which meteo Does but it's hard work. I often use zoover. I just google town name zoover and you get a 14 day forecast on one screen for that area.

No forecast is that accurate beyond 5 days though really.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

No forecast is very accurate beyond 4 hours !
We returned to Lot et Garonne yesterday from Andorra. At 2000m in Andorra it was warm and sunny. As soon as we got through the tunnel and hit the French side the temp had dropped to -2. There is still a lot of snow about.
May has been truly horrid. All of southern France has been cold and wet.
The good news is that we who live here KNOW that it will not last forever. We will get a summer  

For those of you heading this way, please leave your English weather behind, thanks.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

In Beaulieu sur Dordogne at the moment,beautiful site right on the banks of the very swollen river,been a bit of a rubbish day weather wise but when your on a nice site with electric,free wifi ( 2 swimming pools,if only we had the weather) all for 12 euros who cares ( this site in Britain would £30 a night...and extra for wifi)......hope it brightens up for you.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

tyreman1 said:


> In Beaulieu sur Dordogne at the moment,beautiful site right on the banks of the very swollen river,been a bit of a rubbish day weather wise but when your on a nice site with electric,free wifi ( 2 swimming pools,if only we had the weather) all for 12 euros who cares ( this site in Britain would £30 a night...and extra for wifi)......hope it brightens up for you.


What's the name of the site please. Leaving Friday.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try this one which I think is the one he is talking about;

It is called Flower Camping Des Iles on Google Maps and is beside the river etc......

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=6950

It has this review posted in 2012;

_Lovely site set on an island in the river Dordogne. Friendly staff, English spoken, very helpful. Some pitches by riverside, all well kept, plenty EHU and water points. Showers and toilets clean and well kept, although when we visited there were some issues with electricity supply, soon rectified. Large swimming pool with child facilities. 500m walk to town for bread, shops, bars restaurants etc. Good walks by river. Recommend this site highly._

Certainly sounds like it is worth visiting......

I think these are the GPS positions for it;

44.980187,1.841095

Review in French for that site;

https://plus.google.com/112031431205522089650/about?gl=uk&hl=en

Dave


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Camping des Iles.....its in the ACSI book,in all fairness we've found some great sites with ACSI.......do not leave for France without one !!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I bet the Kayaking and white water rafting is going to be good this year! Im itching to get at it but cant get away at the moment. Watch this space. (does that work on the internet?)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I bet the Kayaking and white water rafting is going to be good this year!


and that's only *IN* the campsites........ :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Penguin - sorry I didn't get your post till we were in Perigueux! (sorry, too, that I can't 'quote' on the mobile site). 

We're on the very pleasant new aire, 5€/night n he comes at 8 in the morning :-( 

Perigueux has a really lovely old town centre with lots of little squares, lots of cafés, bars and restaurants. Very unusual and majestic cathedral. Well worth stopping a day or two.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Forgot to mention, the weather today was sunny, and warm out of the wind.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Forecast for tomorrow is even better, Tuesday not so good.....

temperature today 19C, tomorrow 20 - 22CC and sunny, rain forecast at present for Tuesday with electrical storms in the afternoon - but that does not mean rain at the same time (although it might.......)

The new aire at Perigeaux is great and the river close by, but when we were there last year, the whole area had been taken over by a fiun fair and the traffic flow was chaos......

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well as I suspected, the meteo have changed.....

good today, tomorrow we have storms forecast still for the afternoon, same Wednesday then no more rain forecast and temperatures creeping up and staying around 20 - 22C for the next 10 days....

but of course by tomorrow, they may be back to predicting rain, gales, hail, snow. pestilence and a plague of locusts for the beginning of next week.

I think the only thing that we can be sure of is that;

*there will be weather...... *:lol:

Dave


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Just set up on site at St Martin de Crau after leaving 7 days of sun, blue skies and a bit of a breeze along the Riviera St Aygulf/Frejus/St Raphael. It has now clouded over quiet thick and the forecast is poor until Sat and Sunday when it is predicted to be the hottest in France around NIMES.  

We have another 4 weeks before back on the tunnel so all we can do is keep an eye on the forecasts and hop back north as and when.


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all, just arrived in Brantome and showers with a tiny bit of sunshine here. Hope it improves! Have fun all. Cheers Mike


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Looking at the weather forecast I've decided to take a quick dash to into Spain. Not ideal for a 3 week holiday but there is nothing worse than camping in the rain.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Mixture of sunshine and clouds down here just south of Carcassonne.

No rain so far today.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

13c at the moment in Puivert with heavy showers, meant to improve for the week end, Just missed getting Drenched while at the lake, should get near 20c next week, Tonyt were only 1/2r from you if you go to Esperaza there is a hat museum and dynasore one also, hat museum is free


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

11C and heavy rain + thunder every now and then here, the forecast is for 20C at the weekend and less rain for next week, BUT they have this nasty habit of changing things every day........

so watch this space as to how it actually turns out......  

but it does mean I cannot cut the grass at present - has anyone got a flock of sheep (with wellies) they can lend me ? :lol: 

Can't even cut it for hay as it would never dry out - the grass from last week is still sat there on top AFTER mulching......

Even the hens are developing webbed feet...... :roll: 

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Arrived at Cap d'Agde, near Beziers, at lunchtime. Weather bright and sunny, a few clouds around and a strong breeze. Not hot but, nevertheless, able to sit out in the sun all afternoon.

Weather looks to be improving and warming up, but still strong winds for a few days yet.

Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have been saying repeatedly that the weather would improve as soon as the UK half-term week was over and the thousands of UK visitors had to return home.....

The current detailed forecast for the next couple of days is filled with rain, heavy rain, more rain and showers and temperatures up to about 19C.

Then have a look at the picture below - taken from the forecast I have just downloaded...............




I am sorry for those people who have not had such weather during their half-term break.............  

But next week looks like a return to normal (I hope  )

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Breezy and bright today here just south of Perpignan (I'm not going to say it but no rain today so far!).


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

We arrived at Limeuil lunchtime, rained all afternoon and still is.....so we are in a bar! :lol:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Penquin said:


> We have been saying repeatedly that the weather would improve as soon as the UK half-term week was over and the thousands of UK visitors had to return home.....
> 
> The current detailed forecast for the next couple of days is filled with rain, heavy rain, more rain and showers and temperatures up to about 19C.
> 
> ...


Dave, I think you said they change the forecast frequently - you'd better take a look at next Wednesday onwards....

http://france.meteofrance.com/france/meteo?98210.path=previsions

Perhaps you spoke too soon, or maybe they've just got it wrong!

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on

We are British and waterproof 

It could be unpleasantly hot 8O :lol: 

Dry scorching weather :lol: 

You have got the green green grass of home

My garden is green gorgeous and......wet..ish

aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

mikebeaches said:


> Dave, I think you said they change the forecast frequently - you'd better take a look at next Wednesday onwards....
> Mike


Thanks Mike, that is proof of exactly what I said - they DO change the forecasts frequently........

hopefully they will change it AGAIN before next week - that is HIGHLY likely.........

but surely summer has to come soon......

the UK has had the coldest spring for more than 50 years......

snow in May ?

frosts in May ?

heavy rain in January / February / March / April / May ?

we came to France for better weather and more sun......

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Once again the forecast for next week has changed - and certainly for the better.........  

BUT don't hold your breath, there is still plenty of time to change to grotty...... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For goodness sake they are French

Never get it right

Dave if it rains when we come

We are moving into your house

No arguments that's how it is and Shadow is expecting more than a bush in those circumstances :lol: :lol: 

sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

20.5c in the Dales today! Even managed to take Mrs D out on the scooter for a short ride. Unfortunately all the flies in the country decided it was time to wake up as well and I ended up eating most of them.

It felt good though. Like coming out of hibernation. The smell and sound of the little two stroke engine flying down the country lanes made me imagine riding through the lavender fields in Provence or pulling up at some market in the Dordogne. Finally managed to get the solar panel fitted and working and thoughts turned to getting away again for some summer fun.

Now watch somebody spoil it and shatter the dream!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

You will get back to Provonce 

But in the mean time don't disregard the beauty that is ours

In this wonderful country

When the sun shines nothing can beat it

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry
> 
> You will get back to Provonce
> 
> ...


True. Where we live is a bit like Aveyron in France I often think and its almost as uncrowded. Two hay carts and a combine harvester are considered a traffic jam around here. The difference is that my experience of Aveyron as an example is constant 30c sunshine all summer. Maybe not the case this year perhaps!

And then of course you have free Aires, cheaper diesel, Cheese, cheap and decent booze, Amazing looking (and sounding) French girls selling you hot sausages at markets (you should see the ones flogging stuff at Caterick Sunday Market! 8O ), Proper mountains, villages and towns that still have proper shops in them that you can park outside, Motorhomers treated with respect instead of contempt or jealousy, did I mention Cheese? Need I go on?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

You need to spend some travelling in our great country

Everything you mention, maybe not free Aires but you can sort out the wild camping

We have everything, maybe not the cheap booze but everything else

We love going over the Chunnel 

But we love it here as well

Scotland averaged out at £3 a night, weather not great but we have spent some very wet weeks in Europe

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry
> 
> You need to spend some travelling in our great country
> 
> ...


I have done a fair bit, especially Scotland. I think Ive done 18 Scottish islands including Sheltand and all the way up to Muckle Flugga (61 degrees north, most northerly bit of the British Isles) and Orkney twice.

Endless trips to the lake district which is on our doorstep and Mrs D would rather be on Flamborough Head on the east yorks coast than in St Tropez. We used to visit Arran at least 4 times a year and have been lots in the van. Love Devon and Cornwall but everywhere else I can take or leave to be honest.

The main thing is the weather. Winters up here have been pretty grim lately and you just get to the point where you want some endless hot and sunny days (well I do).

I like meeting Europeans of all nations as well to be honest.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just south of Perpignan and it's bright an sunny, in fact quite hot at times but........ blowing a bloomin gale though not as bad as yesterday when I'm told it was force 7.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Just south of Perpignan and it's bright an sunny, in fact quite hot at times but........ blowing a bloomin gale though not as bad as yesterday when I'm told it was force 7.


Yes, we're up the coast at Serignan Plage, near Beziers. Lovely and warm and sunny yesterday and today, but the wind has been constant since we arrived at the coast on Thursday. And looks like another 24-48 hours before it blows out. Assume it's the 'mistral'.

Still we've got a reasonably sheltered spot, so not too bad. Just not really beach weather - likely to get sand-blasted at the moment.

Mike


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

we are sitting at freightignon plage it is sunny and hot but the wind has not stopped for the last 2 weeks and is forecast to continue, mind the breeze is welcoming when the sun goes behind the clouds.  
moving up to Millou tomorrow for a few days to see if its any less windy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

papaken said:


> we are sitting at freightignon plage it is sunny and hot but the wind has not stopped for the last 2 weeks and is forecast to continue, mind the breeze is welcoming when the sun goes behind the clouds.
> moving up to Millou tomorrow for a few days to see if its any less windy.


Looks windy untli Tuesday then force 3 and low to mid 20s and mainly sunny. http://www.zoover.co.uk/france/midi-pyrenees/millau-aveyron/weather

Not too bad a forecast.


----------

